# Post a Comment



## azra (Jun 17, 2007)

Is there a script that I can add to an HTML page which lets you post a comment and see other comments?


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless you put in a frame or iframe (not recommended) and include a PHP file, no. Remember HTML is static, it's not a dynamic programming language that has any powerful functions.

Probably the best way to do it is resave your HTML document as PHP. Everything will be preserved just fine.

Try this:
http://www.webmasterworld.com/forum88/10372.htm

(look to the second post)

You're not going to have any administration control - you'd have to delete things by hand. Personally I wrote my commenting system with PHP and MySQL - and most of my sites with commenting have user profiles so I can administrate posts.


----------



## azra (Jun 17, 2007)

Redcore said:


> Unless you put in a frame or iframe (not recommended) and include a PHP file, no. Remember HTML is static, it's not a dynamic programming language that has any powerful functions.


Yes, I know that. I was planning on using an iframe, but I actually dont need the comment system anymore. Thank you for your help though, I really appreciate it!


----------

